# Insert woes



## CGB (Nov 3, 2014)

I just purchased a wood stove insert that says Conestoga on the front. It has a damper on top but no collar for pipe. The people I bought it from just had it in their fireplace as is and it worked for 20+ years. So I have installed it the same way in mine and it seems fine. Is this an acceptable method? Also, where can I find information about the stove?
Any help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2014)

Gonna move this over to the pre EPA forum...

Slammer installs don't get much love anymore for several reasons.  One of which is "safety".  Pretty notorious for gunking up your chimney.  If you plan on leaving this as is PLEASE be very diligent with the inspection and cleaning of the chimney as needed.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 3, 2014)

Don't see the pic but from your description it sounds like a slammer install. To my knowledge, they are no longer allowed in the US. Check your local building code and inform your home insurance of the stove. Be prepared that they won't find the installation "acceptable". Do you have smoke and CO detectors close by?


----------



## bholler (Nov 3, 2014)

i responded to your other thread but no that type of install is no longer acceptable


----------



## Stoga1 (Jan 16, 2015)

CGB said:


> I just purchased a wood stove insert that says Conestoga on the front. It has a damper on top but no collar for pipe. The people I bought it from just had it in their fireplace as is and it worked for 20+ years. So I have installed it the same way in mine and it seems fine. Is this an acceptable method? Also, where can I find information about the stove?
> Any help appreciated.
> Thanks


I have a similar stove. I think it is made by the same manufacturer.  But have haven't had any luck finding much information on it. Does yours have metal tubes inside the stove.... At the top of the unit?


----------



## CGB (Jan 16, 2015)

Stoga1 said:


> I have a similar stove. I think it is made by the same manufacturer.  But have haven't had any luck finding much information on it. Does yours have metal tubes inside the stove.... At the top of the unit?
> View attachment 150928



Yes it does. They heat up from the fire and then the blower pushes air thru them from one side of stove to the other. Works great!


----------



## Stoga1 (Jan 17, 2015)

CGB said:


> Yes it does. They heat up from the fire and then the blower pushes air thru them from one side of stove to the other. Works great!



Interesting. The Conestoga wood stove I have is set up to circulate water thru the pipes in the top of the stove. The water heated by the stove then runs thru another coil of pipe at my HVAC system (natural gas - forced hot air).  Air blowing over the hot water coil is supposed to heat the house. 

I don't have the system running, but I was considering trying to get it back in service. I was hoping someone in the forum knows something about this kind of stove / heating system ... And may have some experience or advice to share. 

Sounds like yours might be a bit different than the one I have.


----------



## bholler (Jan 17, 2015)

Stoga1 said:


> I don't have the system running, but I was considering trying to get it back in service. I was hoping someone in the forum knows something about this kind of stove / heating system ... And may have some experience or advice to share.


That type of system either does not pull enough heat off to make any difference in added heat or it works and pulles of a good amount of heat which than causes creosote buildup.  Either way i would not recommend using most setups like that


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2015)

Stoga1 said:


> I have a similar stove. I think it is made by the same manufacturer.  But have haven't had any luck finding much information on it. Does yours have metal tubes inside the stove.... At the top of the unit?


That stove appears to be much too close to wood on the right side and it has inadequate hearth protection.


----------



## Stoga1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks begreen. I had the same concerns when first looking at this stove ... when buying the house.  After lighting it, I found that the stove has built-in heat sheilds on the sides, back and bottom.  When the top is 500+ F, I can touch the sides of the stove with a bare hand.  The combustible wall on the right warms up ... but does not get 'hot'.  (regardless .... I have some renovation ideas for the room and plan to take that wall out anyhow).  I agree that the hearth is small ... need to be really careful about sparks jumping out or logs rolling when opening the door.  Any suggestions on hearth dimensions?  Thanks again!


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2015)

I believe the hearth should extend 8" past the stove sides and rear and 16" in front of the door. If the stove is not UL listed it is supposed to have 36" clearances in all directions. It sounds like this stove probably had a tested exception in its manual, but this is probably what your insurance company would like to see unless documented otherwise.


----------

